# Gravel in cow lot?



## ReluctantFarmer (Nov 2, 2018)

does anybody spread gravel in their heavy use areas like around water tank, feed bunks etc?  Is there any negative effects on feet?  Thinking about spreading some 2” clean in some of my mud holes.  Have done this before in areas where I was driving vehicles and it packed in pretty tight, but didn’t just disappear like the smaller gravel does.  But I was worried if it would be hard on the animals feet.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't (mostly because most good rock has to be brought in to this area from over 100 miles away) but many people do put down rock and even limestone in their working pens that aren't heavily used. 
I have so much natural water here, that the cows and now, the horses, rarely walk up to a water trough............but it's their choice...there for 'em.


----------



## ReluctantFarmer (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks @greybeard, luckily we have a quarry about 4 miles away.  It gets a bit expensive at ~$20 per yard for the rock, delivered.  But maybe then I won’t lose so many boots in the corral ;-)


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2018)

I had 14 yards crushed limestone delivered for part of my road in spring of 2017. 
$1350......
Flood came in late summer same year and washed most of it away.


----------

